# Fireworks



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi All,

With Victoria Day here in Canada just over and Memorial Day in the U.S. next week, I thought I'd ask: How have everyone's experiences with their V and fireworks been? I imagine that any of you who actually hunt with your V will not have any trouble; however, last night my V was TERRIFIED of the fireworks, which came as a complete surprise because she has never reacted to any loud noise (thunder, etc.) in the past.

Has anyone else had this same experience? What are your thoughts on de-sensitizing my V to fireworks.....The first week of July isn't that far away!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We had Kian out last night and the neighbourhood had some fireworks going off. He was looking for them, when he couldn't see them he was a wee bit unsettled. After a while he just laid down and relaxed. 
I would not say he is afraid of them, just unsure of them.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Rio is gun-broke so the fireworks didn't bother him last night. We actually had a neighbour put on a firework show in front of our house and we sat outside and watched.

With one season under his belt and having been exposed to gun shots less than a year ago - I was glad to see Rio wasn't startled last night by the big "bangs and booms" of the fireworks- now if I can get him to hold his point ... but that' s another thread


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

NOT looking forward to July 4th with Rosie. She is so spooked by sounds we can't even hear--major barking volley if someone outside is...  walking.


----------



## Brodie (Feb 13, 2010)

We've invited our family to join us on the boat with our almost 1 year old V for the 4th of July fireworks out on the lake. He loves the boat, sleeps through thunderstorms including the ones that shake the house! We're planning on bringing kongs stuffed with peanut butter & kibble as well as his nyla bones as 'comfort' items. Any tips or thoughts to help ease his first experience with fireworks?


----------

